# Should I buy a Used Mahindra?



## Tal (Oct 24, 2015)

I am new to the forum and this is first post. 

I have a 49 hp,4wd (smaller body) offbeat brand and want something dependable that will be able to pick up large trees/branches and shred 30 acres (10' shredder or 12' batwing). I am looking at a 1) 2013 4wd 6010 with 390 hours, 4wd cab, $28k, a 2) 2007 6500 with 350 hours, 4wd, no cab, for $19.9k, or 3) Year? 7060 with 219 hours, cab 4wd for $29.5....after reading threads from "Mahindra" problems wondering if I should start looking at Kubota's (more money but maybe more dependable). Any advice on Mahindra reliability and if the above would be good / bad or ? would be appreciate. Thought that the cab tractors seemed like good buys with low hours.....but may just be buying someone else's problems based on some of the comments I have seen in this secion. 

Advice appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

may just be buying someone else's problem

Sound reasoning in my opinion.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I don't know about Mahindra, but the prices you're talking about will get you a very decent Kubota or like tractor and that's where I'd be looking. To me, having a reliable dealer for parts and back up coupled with a well built, well known tractor for resell purposes is paramount.


----------

